# Processing Kodachrome 120



## McManniss (Nov 28, 2007)

Looking to see if anyone knows of a place or person who can process Kodachrome 64 in 120 format. Dwayne's in Kansas only processes 35mm. I have 5 rolls I'd like to develop but am not sure there is a single place in the world that can do it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Alpha (Nov 28, 2007)

I didn't know Dwayne's wouldn't process 120. Anyway, if they can't do it, nobody can. They're the only lab left in the world that can process K-14.


----------



## BlackDog's (Nov 28, 2007)

Two of these threads?

As I said in the other, try B&H Photo.


----------



## BlackDog's (Nov 28, 2007)

Ok, I checked their website (B&H) and it doesn't look like they do any k-14 processing but you could always call and ask.  They do develop 120 mm but K-14 is more complicated than regular 120 mm as I understand it.  Maybe you could beg, cry and bribe Dwayne&#8217;s.  ???


----------



## BlackDog's (Nov 28, 2007)

Also try Rocky Mountain Film Lab.
http://www.rockymountainfilm.com/


----------



## Helen B (Nov 28, 2007)

Max is correct, as far as I know. There is nowhere that processes 120 Kodachrome in K-14.


----------



## BlackDog's (Nov 28, 2007)

Dwayne's recommends trying;


Film and Video Services in Minnesota. Phone number is 612-789-8622. 
Website http://filmvideoservices.net/index.html 

They will process the 120 Kodachrome as black & white film. Sounds like the only way they do it now.


----------



## Helen B (Nov 28, 2007)

If you are happy with a low quality B&W image (because that is all it is going to be), then you could try it yourself. You will have to get the rem jet backing off, but that is no big deal.[FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]

Good luck,
Helen
[/FONT]


----------



## selmerdave (Nov 28, 2007)

Have you confirmed with Dwayne's that they won't do it?  How old is the film and how was it stored, to my knowledge Kodachrome 120 has not been sold for a very long time and unless frozen I doubt there is much to develop on your rolls.

Dwayne's is the only place that does K14 so they are the one and only hope.

Dave


----------



## Alpha (Nov 28, 2007)

selmerdave said:


> Have you confirmed with Dwayne's that they won't do it?  How old is the film and how was it stored, to my knowledge Kodachrome 120 has not been sold for a very long time and unless frozen I doubt there is much to develop on your rolls.
> 
> Dwayne's is the only place that does K14 so they are the one and only hope.
> 
> Dave



Kodachrome tends not to fade much (in terms of contrast loss) but it does tend to color shift. All the 120 I've seen IIRC has been from the mid to late 70's. I've never shot any that old, so I can't say for sure, but I'd bet it can still produce a decent image.


----------



## McManniss (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah, Dwayne's was the first place I asked. The told me they only process 35mm Kodachrome, but they also recommended Rocky Mnt. Film Lab to get it developed as B&W. I was hoping someone outhere would have the tools and chemicals to develop it themselves, and I'll keep the B&W option as a backup solution.


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 29, 2007)

I remember checking out a book from the library back when I started to do my own black and white film that also had a section about at-home Kodachrome processing.  I think this book had been written in the '60s, so maybe back then there was a home K14 kit available.  Maybe one of the other posters can verify for me if this is true or not.  If it is, perhaps you can score an old chemical kit off eBay or something...


----------



## Helen B (Nov 29, 2007)

K-14 wasn't introduced until the 70's, and there has never been a home processing kit for K-14. It is far too complicated a process. I don't think that there has ever been a home processing kit for Kodachrome - there are many references to how to make prints from it in old photography literature, however.

There is a guy who runs a lab in Australia who was trying to find out how much interest there was for running a K-14 120 line. Look here. Maybe you could follow that up. I wouldn't hold out much hope though. 

Good luck,
Helen


----------



## selmerdave (Nov 29, 2007)

How was Kodachrome developed before the 70's then, by what process?

Dave


----------



## Helen B (Nov 29, 2007)

K-12 preceded K-14, and K-11 preceded K-12. That switch happened in 1960. K-11 was the process for the original version of Kodachrome.

Kodachrome II and Kodachrome-X were K-12.

Here is the Kodak manual for the K-Lab processor. It tells you quite a lot about the K-14 process. http://www.kodak.com/global/en/service/Zmanuals/z50.shtml

Best,
Helen


----------



## selmerdave (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Helen B (Nov 29, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> Kodachrome tends not to fade much (in terms of contrast loss) but it does tend to color shift. All the 120 I've seen IIRC has been from the mid to late 70's. I've never shot any that old, so I can't say for sure, but I'd bet it can still produce a decent image.



I was trying to remember when 120 Kodachrome came out, because I can't remember it being available when I worked in fashion in the 70's. I think that it was introduced in the 80's.

The 1977 BJP Annual lists both K-12 and K-14 films as being available, but nothing in 120. The 1987 BJP Annual (I've only kept one per decade) includes the statement:
_"Even more surprising was the imminent extension Kodachrome Professional film to larger sizes, specifically 120 rollfilm and bulk 70 mm.  ... The move was enthusiastically welcomed in professional circles."_ Not half. Kodachrome sheet film had been discontinued in the 40's, I think. The other news was that Kodachrome Professional 200 was being introduced.

Best,
Helen


----------



## McManniss (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for that link. I just sent the guy an email to see if there was any interest. Hopefully there is.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 29, 2007)

BlackDog's said:


> Also try Rocky Mountain Film Lab.
> http://www.rockymountainfilm.com/


 
Nope, they don't. I had two rolls of this film exposed pre 9/11 and shipped them to Rocky Mountain Film for developing, they told me Kodak isn't doing anything anymore about it in the USA so I had it shipped (through them) to London for a final development of K-14 in 120. Unfortunately, due to the 9/11 events it arrived way too late and now I have two rolls of developed Kodachrome 120 in my fridge waiting for a miracle.

If anyone knows a developing place for this, holler (PM me) and I'll be forever grateful.


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 29, 2007)

So, if I'm reading that info correctly, Helen, most of the K14 process is dependent on the machine.  If 120 K14 was commercially available at one point, it seems to make sense that a machine capable of processing 120 K14 was also produced.  If one were able to get a hold of a machine, and order the chemicals from Kodak, he could go to town, right?

Not that it'd be a terribly profitable endeavor since 120 K14 has been discontinued for several years...


----------



## Alpha (Nov 29, 2007)

There have been a million threads about this on APUG. Kodak does not sell the chemicals to anyone except Dwayne's.


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 29, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> There have been a million threads about this on APUG. Kodak does not sell the chemicals to anyone except Dwayne's.



Check and mate.  Thank you, Big Yellow Brother.  It's as if they _insist_ that their analog line become totally obsolete! :thumbdown:


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 29, 2007)

Or is it Yellow Father?  I can't remember the nickname for Kodak other than that it contains "yellow."


----------



## Alpha (Nov 29, 2007)

Latest rumor is that they're narrowing down to five emulsions. I don't personally believe that KC would be one of them if that's true.


----------

